# Smooth out indent in wall



## seeker8 (Jun 12, 2015)

.....


----------



## seeker8 (Jun 12, 2015)

http://s14.postimg.org/ccbvv3zq9/IMG_0400.jpg


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Some mud & a 8" or longer putty knife for feathering might do the trick. This would be my first step. Sanding it down first will help as well.

Baring that, only other suggestion I could recommend is cutting out the bad section of sheetrock, replacing, tape & mud the joints & repaint.

Another option would be to texture the whole wall to mask the indention. Could paint it a fun color & call it an "accent" wall. Or hang a photo over it. 

Many options, depending on how much your willing to change the look of the wall.


----------



## seeker8 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm renting this apartment, so the simpler, the better and I would say the last two options (though appreciated) are out of the equation. I don't want to go cutting holes into the wall for reasons stated above (read: I'll probably cause more damage than good), so I'll try sanding it and adding more mud (using some grey, very quickly dryable...something or other) that my fathers friend gave him and I'll see where that takes me.

If anyone has more methods, I'd be grateful for them. Just keep 'em simple, please.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Cut out the caulk you used as it will not sand. Get a small container of drywall compound (mud) and a 6" drywall knife. Fill the hole to almost level on the first coat and let dry for a day. Sand, the feather out a second coat. Let dry, sand and prime. Repaint.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If you're RENTING the landlord would be the guy to call. He will get a professional in there to make a proper repair. That responsibility is not YOURS.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> If you're RENTING the landlord would be the guy to call. He will get a professional in there to make a proper repair. That responsibility is not YOURS.


He caused the damage.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

rjniles said:


> He caused the damage.


Oops!

Still would be a good idea to call the landlord and inform him of what happened.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Keep in mind that right now the defect is only the size of a dime and not very noticeable. You see it because you did it. Others may not notice it at all depending on where it is. So don't do anything that makes the defect larger. 

You probably shouldn't do any more to it and leave it as is. At most put a little dab of drywall compound on it and smooth it with a very small putty knife so that you don't extend the repair to a larger area. After it dries, very lightly sand the spot til it blends in.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

jogr said:


> Keep in mind that right now the defect is only the size of a dime and not very noticeable. You see it because you did it. Others may not notice it at all depending on where it is. So don't do anything that makes the defect larger.
> 
> You probably shouldn't do any more to it and leave it as is. At most put a little dab of drywall compound on it and smooth it with a very small putty knife so that you don't extend the repair to a larger area. After it dries, very lightly sand the spot til it blends in.



He has already overfilled the hole with caulk. That will not sand out. It needs to be removed and filled properly with drywall mud or spackle.


----------



## seeker8 (Jun 12, 2015)

^ It's not caulk. I'm probably using the wrong name. It's grey, has a puddy-like texture, is soft while it's in its container, but dries up and becomes solid rather quickly after being exposed to air.

Anyway, thanks for the help, guys. That whole letting it dry thing and then sanding it down is a great tip. I'll give that a try and see how it goes.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

jogr said:


> Keep in mind that right now the defect is only the size of a dime and not very noticeable. You see it because you did it. Others may not notice it at all depending on where it is. So don't do anything that makes the defect larger.
> 
> You probably shouldn't do any more to it and leave it as is. At most put a little dab of drywall compound on it and smooth it with a very small putty knife so that you don't extend the repair to a larger area. After it dries, very lightly sand the spot til it blends in.


What jogr said.^^

Maybe use the paint you had matched and touch it up with a brush with very little paint on it. Don't stroke. Try and dab at the area that you sanded. Moving out from the repair (no more than 2" to 3") as you brush runs out of paint. 

Let dry. Repeat. :thumbsup:


----------



## seeker8 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the help, Sir. And yea', I definitely took jogr's advice to heart. After that whole sanding tip, though, it's much better now, thanks to you guys.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm almost afraid to ask...

Why do you need to match the paint on the wall?

If it's because you're trying to fix nail holes, be advised that most localities consider tenants hanging pictures on their walls to be "normal wear and tear", and so those nail holes wouldn't be considered "damage" and the landlord wouldn't be allowed to deduct a charge from your damage deposit. Your cutting a hole out of the paint, however, definitely is "damage".


----------



## seeker8 (Jun 12, 2015)

It wasn't one nail hole, but 5, all within close proximity to one another, so I wasn't really sure if that fell within the realm of "normal" wear and tear. Take into account also that the landlord's hell bent on finding any way to keep a portion of my deposit and so I'd assume you can understand why I tried to cover my tracks.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

No, 5 nail holes all in a small area probably would be considered "damage". No body is that particular about where a picture hangs that they'd need to adjust it's location 5 times.


----------

